# Post hours Amazon Flex Miami



## Ihhr (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm new so, I want to know the hours that they post de open block...
For the next day at 10:00 pm??? And the same day??


----------



## bluesman101 (Jun 9, 2016)

It depends, it can be anytime of the day.


----------



## bluesman101 (Jun 9, 2016)

Lets start a *whatsapp group for Amazon Flex Miami so we can share information, Please post your phone number and i will add you to the group*


----------



## gekko1323 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ihhr said:


> I'm new so, I want to know the hours that they post de open block...
> For the next day at 10:00 pm??? And the same day??


Often they post open blocks an hour BEFORE the block. I actually picked up a block at 1:15 pm the other day for a 3 pm start. I was actually still delivering for my 10 am block when the ping came in. So I scored two blocks that day.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Blocks for the following day are released at EXACTLY 10pm each night. They go very fast so you have to be ready and quick.
For daily blocks, they release those on an as needed basis. Basically any time of the day. I typically see most at between 8:30 and 10:30 but have
seen them at all times. Got a notification last night around 7pm for a block.

gekko1323..........they had told us in the intro session we could only do one block per day, but that didn't seem to be the case and obviously you proved that it is not.


----------



## gekko1323 (Apr 27, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Blocks for the following day are released at EXACTLY 10pm each night. They go very fast so you have to be ready and quick.
> For daily blocks, they release those on an as needed basis. Basically any time of the day. I typically see most at between 8:30 and 10:30 but have
> seen them at all times. Got a notification last night around 7pm for a block.
> 
> gekko1323..........they had told us in the intro session we could only do one block per day, but that didn't seem to be the case and obviously you proved that it is not.


Yeah, they said that at my intro session also that we could only be SCHEDULED for 1 block per day. Somewhere along the line I learned that we could work 8 hours a day. An interesting note: one Tuesday I was schedules at 12:30 PM. I was given 79 packages to deliver in the Miami Lakes area. It was a DISASTER. The navigator was taking me all over the place and the addresses are kind of screwed up in some areas to begin with. I ended up working 9 hours and finally got fed up and returned 6 packages to the warehouse because of all the glitches, not to mention the rain. They only paid me for that 4 hour block. Needless to say, I decided from that day on that if I wasn't done in 5 hours, the packages were going back to the warehouse.


----------

